# Customink.com design tool



## David H (Jul 4, 2014)

just curious.
any idea what design tool customink.com uses? 
is it a custom tool?
or is it a general developed software anyone can buy? 
I liked that the tool shown in two different ways , one for PC another for mobile devices
thanks


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

I would bet my paycheck that its a custom solution.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t104009.html


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I was just on the phone with guys from Action Illustrated who was trying to get me to buy their solution for shirt design online. He said, "it's just like custome ink" and then later on he made another reference to them. So... Maybe you should start there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David H (Jul 4, 2014)

Do they provide it the same ? or similar , and what company is that 

Thank you


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you have an account with alphabroder? They make the InkSoft Design Studio available for use to their customers for free. You have to be logged into the alphabroder website to use it.


----------



## bobbytees (Jul 28, 2010)

The Story Behind CustomInk

I have inksoft and it's clunky compared to theres


----------

